# Pink round dianabol real or fake need some help?



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi...im new to this steroid stuff and recently just brought 100 10mgs of pink round dianabol plain with nothing on the front or back no line either! supposedly BD.....ive done a lil research and done a few tests...i crushed the pill with my finger which just crushed into chunks under quite a lot of presure, the pills are a bit flecky all over, they have no taste to them and disolve very quickly and turn a bright red on my tougnue? the only last option i can do is try them which i am, started yesturday at 10mg a day coz im a beginner? basicly need some help from any of you guys out there what do you think? much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sounds dodgy to me, wer u getem?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cannot help on authentication but up the dose to 30mg a day for six weeks.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Well you are not going to know if they are real or not if you only dose at 10mg. If they came in a pack from bd.eu then go check them on the website for authenticity.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

They sound like the British Dragon ones I've had in the past.

As above try 30mg daily for 6 weeks and by week 3 you'll know if they are real or not :thumbup1:


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

My mate has got same ones lol if they r bd and u have the packet go on there website and it will tell u how to check to see if they r real or fake summat to do with a hidden code on the packets..... u enter code on website and they will say if they r real or fake...


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

hi i got them from a friend of a friend who works out quite a lot quite big himself i also got a pack of 20mg tamoxifen 30 tabs in the box but the dbol wer on there own not in packaging...


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thanx ppl ill up the dose 30mg 3 times daily...............so from what ive explained at the top do they sound ok? or am i just gonna have to test them by taking them for a few weeks? i just dont wanna take fake stuff! cheers


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

meh just test em.

after a couple of weeks just take a whole days worth (3 in this case) about 40 mins before a workout. If you get a huge huge pump while training then I would say they are gtg


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thanx bro......just one more thing as im new to this do you think i should split 30mg 3 times through the day or just take 30mg once? will let ya no how i get on! cheers for all ur help


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

some stager the tabs with meals, I think thats the best way probably. I used to just neck in one go though. Easier for me that way


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

maskill86 said:


> My mate has got same ones lol if they r bd and u have the packet go on there website and it will tell u how to check to see if they r real or fake summat to do with a hidden code on the packets..... u enter code on website and they will say if they r real or fake...


Hi, you say ur m8 has these.......has he tryed them yet? hows he getting along with them? are they ok? cheers


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

they sound fine mate. ive got some upstairs right now. BDEU (british dragon eu). a friend of mine just came of them. he got some veryy good strength gains.!


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

they sound like the new batch of BD.EU dbol, they should look like theyre Oxydrols in design

a genuine tab consisting of 1mg - 1000mg+ of dbol will give a bitter crunched up asprin taste if crunched and left on tongue for a min or 2

however it wont tell you how much methandienone the tab actually has init..just a tip ive learned over the years with dbol

( i guess my source will find this post one day and decide to give me pink aspriins in spite )


----------



## mazo (Aug 7, 2010)

Do they look like these mate if so they are good to go :thumbup1:


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

mazo said:


> Do they look like these mate if so they are good to go :thumbup1:


Hi, yes m8 they look exactly like them ones! thanx alot much appreciated................let you no how i get on thanx agen


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

elgallo said:


> Hi, yes m8 they look exactly like them ones! thanx alot much appreciated................let you no how i get on thanx agen


Why would your mate say they are BD if they are PC????????????


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> Why would your mate say they are BD if they are PC????????????


thats what he told me, i havent got much knowledge on this but they do look exact to the ones in the middle picture!...............only the tabs because i havent got a tub or packaging with the dbol? doesent mean there not made by BD tho does it? cheers


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I read before that because the half life is only bout 4hrs that you could split into 3 doses over the course of the day, doing this will keep an even level in your blood, less rollercoaster effect/less sides etc.

However It also stated that by doing this the constant level in your blood will be much lower than the level you wud have if the dose was taken all at once. And the payoff isnt worth it.

The recomendation here was to take two before training and one later in the day. A kinda in between situation.

Hope this helps


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

thanx arosair


----------



## hardplayx (Feb 12, 2011)

hi mate ive just brought the same round pink dianabol from a friend but not sure of the mg, do these tabs only come as 10mg? regards


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

You won't be able to tell from the taste.

I'm a chemist, and I can tell you that cholestorol (which is a white powder), dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA), and all the androgens and steroids usually have a slightly plastic-y, nothing taste. You won't taste 10mg. The fillers and binding agent and colour in the pills will have more flavour than a hundredth of a gram of dianabol.

Dianabol is probably the least likely steroid to be faked, as it's so cheap. If you take 3 pills in a day, you will almost certainly notice a bit of bloat and wateryness if its really dianabol. If not, it's probably got nothing worthwhile in the pills, or your mate got "turinabol" and "dianabol" mixed up. Turinabol is dianabol with a chlorine atom in just the right place to prevent aromatisation.

I know some traditionalists swear by dbol, but I can't think of any rational reason why someone would want bloat, gyno and female fat deposits when you can get Tbol so cheap and just get the muscle gain. (If I wrote this on a US steroid site, loads of "jocks" would be calling me a dweeb. UK bodybuilders are usually gentlemen, and men of science, I find).

You clearly have access to the internet, so you should be able to order anything you want in the future. It probably is Dbol, and even 10mg will have an anabolic effect. I have hundreds of "blue heart" dbols sitting in a drawer, but I bloat up bad from them. Occasionally, If I'm achey and unmotivated, I will throw some in an hour before hitting the gym. That extra water weight allows me to bounce the weights off my chest with impunity.


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> You won't be able to tell from the taste.
> 
> I'm a chemist, and I can tell you that cholestorol (which is a white powder), dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA), and all the androgens and steroids usually have a slightly plastic-y, nothing taste. You won't taste 10mg. The fillers and binding agent and colour in the pills will have more flavour than a hundredth of a gram of dianabol.
> 
> ...


thanx for the info much appreciated........my body has thickened since taking this last week espeacialy my back, arms and chest! looks like there working ok? give it a few more weeks see how it goes  whens the best time to start the tamoxifen? ive read about during the cycle or after the cycle? PCT? any opinions please cheers


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

elgallo said:


> thanx for the info much appreciated........my body has thickened since taking this last week espeacialy my back, arms and chest! looks like there working ok? give it a few more weeks see how it goes  whens the best time to start the tamoxifen? ive read about during the cycle or after the cycle? PCT? any opinions please cheers


 Some people will take nolva (tamoxifen) throughout entire cycle, others start day after last dbol tab.

Really pepends on the individual, personally Id recommend not taking nolva during cycle unless you started to experience gyno symptoms (itchy/puffy/swollen nipples) In this case take one nolve every day. Otherwise save it for pct.

Lots of more educated/experienced guys on here to ask too.


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

arosair said:


> Some people will take nolva (tamoxifen) throughout entire cycle, others start day after last dbol tab.
> 
> Really pepends on the individual, personally Id recommend not taking nolva during cycle unless you started to experience gyno symptoms (itchy/puffy/swollen nipples) In this case take one nolve every day. Otherwise save it for pct.
> 
> Lots of more educated/experienced guys on here to ask too.


ok thanx...dont have any of them symtoms as of yet! is it necessary to take nolva at all anyway(during or after)? and how long for if it is necessary? cheers


----------



## gymjunky (Feb 16, 2011)

just wondering how much you guys actually payed for it?

wondering if i got jiped


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

elgallo said:


> ok thanx...dont have any of them symtoms as of yet! is it necessary to take nolva at all anyway(during or after)? and how long for if it is necessary? cheers


You only need to take it if you experience gyno symptems other wise just keep the nolva for your next course.

I prefer to take all of my days dbol in one go and always have. Take them with a meal or they can be a bit harsh on your guty wuts but you'll be throwing weights around for fun before long


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

gymjunky said:


> just wondering how much you guys actually payed for it?
> 
> wondering if i got jiped


how much did u pay and how many?....................when im off the cycle how many weeks off untill i start again would anyone suggest? and as im doing 30mg a day should i up the dosage at all? cheers and most kind for all replies and info


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Genuine bd dbol hasn't been available for the last 3-4 yrs.........BDEU is NOT genuine bd so don't be fooled.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tbol is by far the better product imo......lean muscle rather than bloat and redface


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

gymjunky said:


> just wondering how much you guys actually payed for it?
> 
> wondering if i got jiped


no price discussion or you will be banned mate, read up on the rules.....


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

elgallo said:


> how much did u pay and how many?....................when im off the cycle how many weeks off untill i start again would anyone suggest? and as im doing 30mg a day should i up the dosage at all? cheers and most kind for all replies and info


I'm running 50mgED but I probably would have got away with less.

I'd leave a good 4 weeks between courses bud, keep an eye on your titties and if they look swollen or itch or hurt, through in some Nolva. Once you finish the course, if you start to feel run down or your Mrs gets the hump because "you have a headche" chuck in some HCG.


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Genuine bd dbol hasn't been available for the last 3-4 yrs.........BDEU is NOT genuine bd so don't be fooled.


oh.....so do you think im wasting my time doing this or is it a diff product? thanx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

BDEU are part of asia pharma from hong kong using the old BD website name......genuine BD finished producing about 3 yrs ago.

You'll get a load of BDEU re-sellers on here now saying it's bollox but trust me mate, I know my facts on BD....


----------



## elgallo (Feb 2, 2011)

Robsta said:


> BDEU are part of asia pharma from hong kong using the old BD website name......genuine BD finished producing about 3 yrs ago.
> 
> You'll get a load of BDEU re-sellers on here now saying it's bollox but trust me mate, I know my facts on BD....


ok m8 thanx alot much appreciated................would u say its still dbol, just not genuine BD? and thanx agen


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

probably tbh....I haven't heard any horror stories but not heard much in the way of rave reviews either mate.....Far better options out there imo.....


----------



## sikandarhabib12 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, ive got the exact dianobol, and ive been searching alot since they crumble up in water so quick, as soon as i put it in my mouth it just crumbles, but its so hard to break just by pressing it, And its not BD dianobols, its PRO CHEM LABOROTORIES dianobol, not bd!


----------



## dicky (Apr 30, 2011)

i mjust wondering but do you think 100 10mg for £40 pounds is to cheap its just one my mates bought them and was going to give them a go but wana get proper 1s and not get some ****ty ones.


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

cant talk costs mate you best edit your post before you get bitch slapped by the mod lol


----------



## Braderz123 (Aug 13, 2014)

mazo said:


> Do they look like these mate if so they are good to go :thumbup1:


Mine look like these but not in the same packaging, does this matter?


----------



## Mahesh (Jun 27, 2016)

Friends, I have got some blue octagon pills. They are supposed to be dianabol according to my trainer. I have been taking them 10mg a day since three days. I haven't noticed anything. Could anyone please tell me about these blue octagon dianabol as I have heard that they are most oftenly blue and heart in shape.


----------

